# algerian black hedgehogs; anyone have one?



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

in a few months or so i'm thinking about going to Millermeade Farms to get another hedgehog, i love them! :lol: 
so i was looking at the color guide on here and the most adorable one is the algerian black hedgehog, out of all the pictures i've seen of everyone's hedgehogs, i dont think i've caught one of these, does anyone have one? and are they rare or not bred very much? also, does anyone know if Gail (i think thats her name) at Millermeade has any algerian blacks? because i went on the millermeade site and it said she carries all colors. i love them because they have black feet and a black face as well as the quills, they look like little bears :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

she doesnt have all of them, but she does have alot, but, say if she doesnt have a color, sold the last baby, she doesnt have time to change, it to the specific colors she does have, but i think sum 1 has 1,and they posted a pic, and asked if they would stay that color, but they dont stay pure black, it fades after quilling, but they are still adorable, maybe email gail, and ask if she has any, at this time, if u wanna reserve 1, or go sooner than u planned to get it.


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

yeah i just emailed her, thanks for the help.
do their face and feet stay completely black or is it just the quills that dont stay black after quilling?


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

everything fades, cuz if u look at the pics people post in fun stuff it is all sorta the same shade, they start off at the same darker shade, then it all sorta fades to the same lighter shade shade,or almost the same shade .

_Side note_: im goin to gails in a few days for my first hedgie!!!!!!  im soooooo excited!!!!


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

ohhh i see; oh well they're still adorable.
and omg! congratulations! having a hedgehog is soo much fun. let me know how you like it there. *maybe you can see if there's any algerian blacks there for me*  i live in chicago so i would be driving three hours to get there, where do you live?


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

True Algerian Blacks are extremely rare, and when they are bred, they are almost always kept as breeders because of how uncommon they are.


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

im in ohio, and itll take me 3 hrs too!!!! ill see if there are any, then when i get back, ill pm u !!!!!!!! but like Lg said they are pretty rare, so itll depend if i go, or if gail replies first, cuz im goin in like 5 days, and it can take gail like 5 days to reply, but well have to (sadly), wait and see!!! lol


----------



## Nicole (Mar 6, 2009)

haha okay sounds good. and it figures that the one that i want has to be one of the rarest kind :lol:


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

cute = rare!!!!!! lol :lol:


----------

